# My First Rabbit Kill



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I've never had Rabbit before and I decided a couple of days ago I'd get a slingshot or two ready, and head into the meadow
not all that far from my home (5min walk).

I have to say, other than a few Grouse taken with a shotgun when I was younger, it was pretty sobering killing this animal.
For one, I gut shot it and the worse part was the "bleating" before I could finish it off. This one was taken with a
Cocobolo, Bunnybuster, Widowmaker with some .030 latex bands and a .43 cal lead ball.

Anyhow, I dressed it and it's sitting in salt water over night in my fridge. Tomorrow I'll boil the meat off it and include it in a 
stew or soup of some sort.

Just thought I'd post a pic here to validate the kill. I have to honestly say I don't know if I'm much of a hunter. I'm kind of
still bothered by it.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good hunting, Sean. I know it is disturbing to wound an animal, rather than killing it immediately. But you did recover it and you are going to put it to good use. It was big of you to admit that your initial shot was not well placed. The truth is, no matter what you do, sometimes things just do not go the way we want them to. The true test is how we handle such situations. It sounds like you handled it well.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Sean, this is a very honest and touching post. I'm also a would-be hunter and I'm sure that when or if I take my first rabbit or squirrel or whatever I'll feel the same way.
Excellent post! Nice slingshot, too


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

Sean, don't be too hard on yourself. Im sure it looked far worse to you, than it was for the bunny. For some people hunting isn't 'natural' and understanding and appreciation will come with time, for others hunting is just not something they can stomach. Personally I look at it like this, you are going to eat meat one way or another.... i'd prefer to know where it came from and have a hand in killing it, it makes u appreciate it that much more. Either way bud, enjoy your rabbit.

Cheers,
mrpaint


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks guys, I appreciate your support.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks good Sean.
The best you can do is try your hardest to do it right... and it sounds like you did just that. In nature the natural predators of that same rabbit would most likely have given it a far more painful and prolonged death.


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

Bill Hays said:


> Looks good Sean.
> The best you can do is try your hardest to do it right... and it sounds like you did just that. In nature the natural predators of that same rabbit would most likely have given it a far more painful and prolonged death.


Agreed, and you have to remind yourself that this rabbit had a good, free life, unlike most of the meat we eat as Americans which are farm raised and never know 'real' freedom before they are slaughtered for consumption.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Even with the air rifles you can be tripod rested with the cross hairs in the perfect spot and get a random flyer, these things happen.

you recovered it and are using it, that's good, and there is nothing wrong with having morals


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

when i was younger i superglued a ladybug.. i thought it'll freeze and die in a second (because superglue in chinese is 3 second glue)

but hmm it took about 30 seconds and the struggle still haunts me lol


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting Sean!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i am with you Sean, the idea of hunting to me is very appealing, but it does bother me to see the animal in agony, it would bother me too, just means you have feelings i think thats a healthy reaction, welcome to humanity!

plus! i remember my first "kill" when i was maybe 12 me and my trusty marksman air rifle took out a sky rat, good clean kill, but we hid for seems like days hoping mom would not find out, guilt was not the factor here, it was facing the belt!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Sean, I understand your feelings. When I used a slingshot as a kid it wasn't for hunting. But I took them up again a couple of years ago with the express purpose of killing varmits. My first kill was a rabbit in my veggie garden. It was a close shot of about 8 yards and I was fortunate enough to have gotten an instant kill. But it was so easy I felt it was almost like killing a kitten or a puppy that had strayed into my yard. I posted about it but couldn't bring myself to take or post any pictures. It didn't really make me feel good.
Still, though, I have been hunting since and intend to do more. As for the various varmints, well they are not a problem any more since my neighborhood has changed radically, driving them away; and I don't keep a veggie garden any more -- takes away from my slingshot time, ha, ha.
I think you did good, my friend. And I hope you never lose that respect for life.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Your a hunter who is still a human being! Nice job.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Your words of wisdom, insight and thought are very welcome and appreciated, thank you all.









Sean


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

strikewzen said:


> when i was younger i superglued a ladybug.. i thought it'll freeze and die in a second (because superglue in chinese is 3 second glue)
> 
> but hmm it took about 30 seconds and the struggle still haunts me lol


glad to see i wasnt the only one to do this . i also did the magnifying lens to the backs of ants and charlie bugs .

back on topic- Sean , your honesty is a good thing . you wanted to see if you could do it and now you know you can . rabbits out here are no challenge, we used to go out in the darkest night and put a lit flashlight on the ground, rabbits were attracted to it like flies on feces . im not much for eating rabbit, i used to give my kills away to people who i knew liked to eat them .


----------



## RockinRabbit (May 17, 2012)

We're men it's in our nature to kill things!

The fact that your humble about it and harvested this animal with the intent of consumption.
Gets you two thumbs up by me! Well done!

I only hope the enjoyment of the meal is enough to keep you hunting! I've seen rabbit populations soar in places where there natural predictors have been drivin of by man!

And I've personally found one to many dead rabbits on the side of the road!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

When I started hunting with my catty, it was the first hunting I'd ever done in my life (since killing slugs as a boy) I was hesitant at first and it was making my shooting suffer, so I decided to borrow my fathers air-rifle to get some kills under my belt. Five pideons and a couple of squirrels later, I was ready to start killing with my catty; well, goodness knows how many kills later, but now I no longer get a twist in my stomache when I look at the death, in fact I find it interesting every time I open an animal up. I still don't want to an animal suffer, just recently I put a bird out of its misery after it was hit by a car, I see even more beauty in the fur and feathers than I ever did, and I respect the animals I hunt even more than I ever have, now knowing how smart and brave they can be; in short, it's not pleasant at first, and I doubt it ever will be, but it's certainly easier, and definitely worth it. Nice kill, keep it up.


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

I've never killer game, I try to for all (squirrels, pigeons and rabbits) but now coming to think of it I dont know if I have it inside me to kill a rabbit as i have a cute fluffy little pet rabbit


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

tomshot123 said:


> I've never killer game, I try to for all (squirrels, pigeons and rabbits) but now coming to think of it I dont know if I have it inside me to kill a rabbit as i have a cute fluffy little pet rabbit


Sure is tasty though ... little bit of salt ... maybe some chilli ....


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

With rabbits I have seen before i guess i don't feel as bad once their skins are off...


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

Taken with a Bunnybuster....very proper. Grats for a great shot! Hope you got some good eats from it!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i myself have hunted for a while now and have come to terms with the fact that even if you are an incredible shot presented with a perfect hunting oportunity you do not always get the clean kill that you were hoping for. the good thing is that you are obviously thoughtful towards your quarry and you are trying your best. congratulations on getting your first rabbit and i hope that you will get many more.


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice bunny, and great to hear you're gonna eat it.
I don't hunt in any way, but when people do and they eat it i'll give them









I,m glad you where touched by it, that means you respect the animal.

Arne


----------

